
Demo mattermost server you can create an account on - andrewfromx
If you have heard about slack alternative mattermost but haven&#x27;t tried it yet... I setup a server:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;utc24.org&#x2F;signup_user_complete&#x2F;?id=cfzmajmnaiybigpemska9mk16e<p>HN programmers welcome.
======
sblisken
It throws a message: failed to send verification email when I tried it.

